# Covering you club when in play?



## Clubcoozie (Dec 31, 2013)

When I golf, I typically keep my driver covered except to swing, the remaining clubs I take the cover off at the first hole and put back on after 18... is this right or what clubs do most people cover during the whole game? I imagine the irons and hybrids can be left unprotected while playing... thoughts?


----------



## kelzzy (Jul 19, 2013)

Clubcoozie said:


> When I golf, I typically keep my driver covered except to swing, the remaining clubs I take the cover off at the first hole and put back on after 18... is this right or what clubs do most people cover during the whole game? I imagine the irons and hybrids can be left unprotected while playing... thoughts?


I keep all my woods covered. From hybrid to driver.. the point of the cover is to keep them from scratching and banging. I typically walk the course, so having covers on at all times is key. I'll just take them off before the swing, and put them back on after I swing. 

In a cart, though, there's no point to repeatedly putting them back on and off and all that. However, when I do take a cart I'm in the habit so I just go with it!


----------



## Clubcoozie (Dec 31, 2013)

kelzzy said:


> In a cart, though, there's no point to repeatedly putting them back on and off and all that. However, when I do take a cart I'm in the habit so I just go with it!



Good point with the cart, I suppose riding in the cart would change the scenario. When I'm riding the cart I usually get lazy and don't cover any club but the driver.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Clubcoozie said:


> When I golf, I typically keep my driver covered except to swing, the remaining clubs I take the cover off at the first hole and put back on after 18... is this right or what clubs do most people cover during the whole game? I imagine the irons and hybrids can be left unprotected while playing... thoughts?


I consider it to be more important to cover the shorter clubs that are in the slots next to the driver to protect the driver shaft from damage. Those clubs banging around against the shaft can eventually result in catastrophic failure in mid swing, sending your driver head farther than the ball.

I keep all head covers on the club except when I'm using the club - driver, 3W, 2 hybrids, and putter. I don't use iron head covers.

By the way, I always ride, and clubs can take as much of a beating in a cart as then can walking.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I replace the cover on my driver or hybrids after every shot. (I don't carry a fairway wood)

I ride most of the time and on the place I play most, the ground is bumpy and rolling. The clubs can clatter around quite a lot, so I'm particularly interested in protecting my graphite wood and hybrid shafts. 

I have a towel with one of those heavy wire clips you are supposed to use to clip it to the bag. When I remember to, I'll pull it up over the top of the bag between the woods and irons. It helps quite a bit.


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

I cover all of my clubs. I like to keep them nice in case I sell them.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I cover my woods, hybrids and putter, but not my irons. I uncover and recover them for each shot.


----------

